# Solved: Maximise/Minimise in VBA for MS Access 2003



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi

Take two Access forms. I want the first to be a centred "switchboard" type form, with dialog style borders. On click of a button in the switchboard, I want to open a second form in maximised view. I don't want *all *forms maximised and will only have any one form visible at a time. Some will be maximised, others centred, so being able to use a DoCmd... structure to open a form in maximised (or other) view through code will be great.

What is the code to open a form in maximised view? I just can't figure it out from VBA help..

Hope this makes sense!

Chris


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

*DoCmd.Maximize* and *DoCmd.Restore* are the commands you're looking for. I don't know about 2003; in 2000, if you maximize any form every form becomes maximized (except perhaps popup modal forms, I'm not sure).

chris.


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Thx Chris

I'll give these a go!

Chris


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Chris

As ever - problem solved!

How do I flag it as such?

Chris


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

:up:

Good to hear. Use the *Thread Tools* at the top of the page. Select *Mark Solved* and click *Perform Action*.

chris.


----------

